# Nikon D300



## J.Alhalwachi (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi..

It is my pleasure to join your wonderful forum..

This is my first subject, I hope u like it..




 

Regards..


----------



## kundalini (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome to TPF.  

There is a forum for welcomes and introductions.  Perhaps a Mod will move this there so more folks will know.

Sweet camera btw.  You'll find there are several of us D300 users here.


----------



## jlykins (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome. I recently purchased a D300, I love it. Nice photo BTW


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome   I'm saving for the D300 too.  Should be another month or so!


----------



## jlykins (Oct 22, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> Welcome  I'm saving for the D300 too. Should be another month or so!


 you won't be disapointed. It's a huge step up from the D70 that I was shooting with. I love it. Soo much more controll. I bought the David Busch guide to the D300, and it's a very helpfull book.


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 22, 2008)

jlykins said:


> you won't be disapointed. It's a huge step up from the D70 that I was shooting with. I love it. Soo much more controll. I bought the David Busch guide to the D300, and it's a very helpfull book.


 
Thanks, I will check out the book


----------



## jlykins (Oct 22, 2008)

NP


----------



## kundalini (Oct 22, 2008)

I bought the David Busch Field Guide for the D80 and was completely underwhelmed.

For the D300, I went with *Thom Hogans Field Guide*.  I will advise to get this.  There is so much information.  Worth the price of admission.


----------



## NateS (Oct 22, 2008)

jlykins said:


> you won't be disapointed. It's a huge step up from the D70 that I was shooting with. I love it. Soo much more controll. I bought the David Busch guide to the D300, and it's a very helpfull book.



That's the upgrade I hope to make evenutally.  Though if I never get un-broke, I might have to settle for a D90 

To the OP, welcome and post up some photos with that nice camera.


----------



## jlykins (Oct 22, 2008)

don't count out the D90. It's a very capable camera


----------



## craig (Oct 23, 2008)

How did you take a photo of your D300 with your D300?

Love & Bass


----------



## abraxas (Oct 23, 2008)

craig said:


> How did you take a photo of your D300 with your D300?
> 
> Love & Bass



Trick photography.


----------



## craig (Oct 23, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Trick photography.



I saw that coming from a mile away! Seriously, I'm not getting it. Maybe a mirror?

)'(


----------



## kundalini (Oct 24, 2008)

craig said:


> Seriously, I'm not getting it. Maybe a mirror?
> 
> )'(


 You don't need to shoot the D300 with a D300.






Just a thought.


----------



## tasman (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome, and I am doing the same thing. Saving for  D300, just a couple of hundred away from getting it.


----------



## TUX424 (Oct 24, 2008)

i just got a D70 so i wont be getting a D300 or its replace ment for about 2 year 
i really want on tough but i spend the cash on the glass right now


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 24, 2008)

Great shot! Great camera


----------



## craig (Oct 24, 2008)

kundalini said:


> You don't need to shoot the D300 with a D300.
> 
> 
> Just a thought.



That was my first thought, but I says to my self; self... why would he say "This is my first subject I hope you like it". Could be you are right. Still it seems weird that someone photograph a D300 with a p&s or whatever. 

Love & Bass


----------

